# Castelli Omloop Bib - long legged riders



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have a pair of Endure 'long' bibs, and they are indeed longer than my others, but only by an inch or so.

Have any other long limbed people tried the Castello Omloop bibs?

Any other thoughts on bibs and tights for those of us with more leg than fabric?


----------



## Road Kill (Dec 13, 2016)

I picked up a pair of Omloops for the early part of cross season. They are great. I'm 6'5" with proportional legs. They are thermal and very soft, so they will keep you warm. 

The thermal section comes down right to the top of my knee and the band just kind of surrounds the rest of the knee. It's not tight... the material just kind of wraps and stays in place. A good alternative to knickers for those in-between chilly days.

I would highly recommend them.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have not tried the Omloop, but I have a pair of Nanoflex bibs. They are pretty long. The band goes down to about an inch above my knee, and I'm 6'2. It's a Roubaix type material, with mesh top.


----------

